

Show HN: Saving Media Offline - TheDonkeys
http://www.saveitoffline.com

======
Invertigrate
I tried 3-4 sites and they all seem to be working well. The only advice I can
come with is that you should add some instructions or maybe change the text of
the bookmarklet as I first thought it was a button.

~~~
TheDonkeys
Thanks for the quick reply! :)

I'll see if I can add some small text below the button which will make it more
clear. Can I also ask which sites you tried it with?

\---

I'm eager to here other people's feedback on this as I'm looking to improve
the service. Please leave a comment if there is anything that needs to be
improved.

------
captn3m0
Since the last time this was posted (a few months back?), the copy seems to
have improved vastly. Kudos for that.

However, does it really offer me any benefit over youtube-dl? (which has a
host of other options as well)

~~~
TheDonkeys
Thanks for the feedback! The main benefit is that we have an improvised
retriever which at the moment automatically extracts media (Flash/SWF...,
Videos/FLV/MP4... and Audio/MP3/M4A...).

Can you please link to a file which youtube-dl supports and SaveItOffline does
not? :)

